# Tri-Tronics vs. Dogtra Bark Collar



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Which one's better? Dogtra has a nice gel-sensor and tritronics has a bark odometer. Anyone able to tell me which one is more consistent? Makes better contact through thick undercoat? Any significant reason to get one over the other?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Which one's better? Dogtra has a nice gel-sensor and tritronics has a bark odometer. Anyone able to tell me which one is more consistent? Makes better contact through thick undercoat? Any significant reason to get one over the other?


I can only give my opinion as I am not a technical guy on electronics. 

Tri-tronics is smaller, no issues with the dogs, easy to set etc. PLUS the battery last me over a year used very frequently with mulitple dogs and no issues.

Dogtra is a slight larger and heavier. If you use the rechargeable one, in cold weather lasts literally only a few hours, then starts too die on you. Battery is supposed to be recharged every 12-14 hours. Has a sliding switch that the dogs can accidently turn by themselves if they are crazy in the kennel. 

The contacts on the collars or them working have never been an issue on either one. 

Tri-Tronics is a stronger collar all together I will add and that I tested with a meter and reason for this is, on Dogtra collars the contacts are fatter, thus the electricity is spread throughout, unlike the Tri-Tronics are slimmer and more forward, electricity has no where to go except out!

I personally like Dogtra Training collars better than Tri-Tronics, however Bark Collars I wouldn't waste the money and buy another Dogtra or any other brand for that matter, Tr-Tronics is it. 

Just my two pennies and a few experiences.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

I do own a Dogtra YS 500 and I like it. I haven't had the problems in cold weather like Jody stated, with mine the charge lasts for days with little use. I like the dial on it for me it is actually hard to turn on and off, so seeing a crazy dog turn it off or on being a fool in a kennel I think is highly unlikely. I usually have to use something like a dime, my screwdriver on my multitool or a flat part on a prong collar to turn it on. Went right away to the highest setting as well, screw it! That way when she tries to bark in her crate at training she only does it once. 

Depending on the dog you may want to get longer contact points if you are worried about making contact. I have them on my e-collar but didn't pay the extra for the bark collar so I really have to cinch the collar tight to make contact where the longer contacts you don't have to have it as tight. With a Dogtra the points are interchangeble so I have moved the points back and forth not a problem. 

The Dogtra is almost $50 cheaper too vs the Tritronics last time I looked. Dog Sport Gear has them for $79 http://www.dogsportgear.com/bark_collars.htm I think I paid $99 a year ago for the same thing.


----------



## andrew kurtowicz (Nov 19, 2008)

i have used both on my mali and i think the tri-tronics is a little "hotter" than the dogtra he would load like crazy in his kennell run if he saw anyone (including me) and start climbing the fence and biting and pulling on it even with the dogtra all the way up and the whole side of his body contracting he wouldnt stop but with the tri-tronics all the way up he snapped out of it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> I do own a Dogtra YS 500 and I like it. I haven't had the problems in cold weather like Jody stated, with mine the charge lasts for days with little use. I like the dial on it for me it is actually hard to turn on and off, so seeing a crazy dog turn it off or on being a fool in a kennel I think is highly unlikely. I usually have to use something like a dime, my screwdriver on my multitool or a flat part on a prong collar to turn it on. Went right away to the highest setting as well, screw it! That way when she tries to bark in her crate at training she only does it once.
> 
> Depending on the dog you may want to get longer contact points if you are worried about making contact. I have them on my e-collar but didn't pay the extra for the bark collar so I really have to cinch the collar tight to make contact where the longer contacts you don't have to have it as tight. With a Dogtra the points are interchangeble so I have moved the points back and forth not a problem.
> 
> The Dogtra is almost $50 cheaper too vs the Tritronics last time I looked. Dog Sport Gear has them for $79 http://www.dogsportgear.com/bark_collars.htm I think I paid $99 a year ago for the same thing.


 
I have 7 different Dogtra's and they never last more than a day in any weather, guess your getting lucky. 

Yes, the dial requires a tool, or flat surface, however Iguess dogs must be crazy and as unlikely as it is, we have had most of them turn on us, for the better and for the worse, so needless to say switched to Tri Tronics which is only 15 more, but very much worth it in my opinion for the bark collar. 

Like I said before never a problem with contact points, but yes both models the points can be changed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

andrew kurtowicz said:


> i have used both on my mali and i think the tri-tronics is a little "hotter" than the dogtra he would load like crazy in his kennell run if he saw anyone (including me) and start climbing the fence and biting and pulling on it even with the dogtra all the way up and the whole side of his body contracting he wouldnt stop but with the tri-tronics all the way up he snapped out of it.


SO TRUE!!! 

I have had young dogs bark all the way through a Dogtra but can't take a level one on TT


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Maybe it is just the way I use mine. I've had it sit in the back of the trunk of the car for a week and pull it out .. thinking "crap I didn't plug the bark collar in .. AGAIN" and it has charge. 

Looks with the economy both pieces have come down in price then.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> SO TRUE!!!
> 
> I have had young dogs bark all the way through a Dogtra but can't take a level one on TT


That could be 'contact' one time I had my Dogtra on at training and as usual she was barking at the decoys .. you know dumb shit she gets all barked out by the time she is ready to work. I am wondering why she was barking through it. I went and checked if it was on, tested the microphone NP, put it back on her and tightened it up a bit... BARK .. Wham the car shook and you could see the crate bounce inside the car .. then silence. LOL! 

Longer contacts are a must have with my dog.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Geoff Empey said:


> Maybe it is just the way I use mine. I've had it sit in the back of the trunk of the car for a week and pull it out .. thinking "crap I didn't plug the bark collar in .. AGAIN" and it has charge.
> 
> Looks with the economy both pieces have come down in price then.


Its funny, I have friends that are dealers for both companies and actual dealer price is only 2 dollars difference when the order. Different companies have different mark ups as well.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I hate, hate, HATE the Dogtra YS500 (with the 'gel pad). I never had good results with it, on any of the dogs I tried it on, so I finally sold it. The YS300, although smaller and supposedly for 'low to medium sensitive dogs,' works MUCH better. It has 5 different levels, plus a vibration-only setting, and I have yet to need to put it higher than level 1. The same dogs that would bark for hours on end while wearing the YS500 bark only a few times when they're wearing the YS300. I have three at the moment and they all work beautifully. They also hold a charge forEVER. I use them on a daily basis, for between 3 and 12 hours straight, and it's been over a month since the last time I charged them up. The light is still green on them. 


I don't have any experience with TriTronics, so I can't give you a comparison.


----------



## Jennifer Marshall (Dec 13, 2007)

I have the Tri-Trontics and love it. Jager is very talkative, he would bark about everything, he barked at the ground, at the sky, at his food, in his crate, during training, while running, with a ball in his mouth.. no matter if he was being exercised/run all day or not he would yap yap yap. I got threatened by my landlord so I got the Bark Limiter XS.

He is still noisy but not enough to cause a problem. The only issue I have is probably not due to the brand of the collar, but Jager is very smart and figured out what triggers the collar and what doesn't. He can still yap and grumble and occassionally bark if it is a certain pitch and get away with it. I heard him sit and make noises to himself for about half an hour a few days, he'd increase the volume until it zapped him and then drop the sound level to what he could get away with. 

He did that for the first week or two but now he hardly makes a peep, the bark odometer was really helpful in figuring out what level he needed, and it came with the long contact points to reach through that curly hair of his. Well worth the $100, and I was able to get it at my favorite outdoor supply store.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I had the tritronics and had a terrible experience with it reshocking my dog in a shock-yip-shock cycle. I had to grab her collar and pull her out of the crate and rip off the collar and she was pretty shook up for about 20 minutes [at which point she realized she was collar free and started her antics again]....in all fairness she is a Drama Queen of a dog. Even with the collar on, she is constantly "testing" it. Right now she is doing fine with an old petsafe but that one eats batteries.

Yes, my little female has also figured out how to bypass the collar by modulating the tone and frequency of her bark but it is nowhere near as irritating as a constant staccato bark. And she still has to get an occiassional shock.

I have a Dogtra and it works very nicely on my other dog, Grim but I have only had it a few months and he does not push it. I need to put it on her and see how she does with it .........so I will do that the next few days. He does not yelp or anything just gave me a dirty look and pulled his ears back and plopped down in his crate with a disgusting grunt when he took the hit.

It is so good to be on a forum where you are not a pariah if you put a bark collar on your dog!


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

I went with the Dogtra and haven't had any issues with the fit, finish, or function...and cheaper too!


----------



## Meghan Rabon (Feb 10, 2009)

I have 2 of the Tri Tronics and I like them a lot. I got them because I wanted something I could use on my JRT as well as my GSD's and I'd heard great things about it. 
They work really well. I don't have to use them very often anymore, just as a reminder once in a while...maybe every few months. But the contacts seemed fine and the batteries last a very long time. 
I haven't tried the Dogtra but I am happy with the Tri Tronics one and don't feel the need to!


----------



## Jason Caldwell (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry to thicken the pot, but I can recommend a third brand by Sport Dog, this is a rechargeable model called the 10R. 

I've bought it once, I would buy it again. One of my GSDs is outside wearing it now. 

It's waterproof, holds a charge very well, charges in no time, has numerous settings but is easy to use, works on thick coats, has a very long strap for large dogs, and most importantly, it only goes off if it senses the sound of the bark and the sensation. I've seen other bark collars go off when a dog would yawn. I've seen other collars go off on a silent dog when another dog would bark near it. 

I haven't owned the Tri Tronics or the Dogtra but I remember looking at all these collars when I was shopping around. The bark counter on the Tri-tronics seems gimmicky to me. If you have any specific questions about the Sport Dog, PM me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jason Caldwell said:


> Sorry to thicken the pot, but I can recommend a third brand by Sport Dog, this is a rechargeable model called the 10R.
> 
> I've bought it once, I would buy it again. One of my GSDs is outside wearing it now.
> 
> ...


 
If it works, use it! Everyone has there preference, however I have used Sport Dog and it doesn't have enough juice to work consistently for me. 

I have tested 5 different bark collars as well as E-collar companies and will not use anything besides TT, Dogtra or DT systems (fairly new, but great remotes and very strong and consistent)


----------



## Sherry Spivey (Sep 7, 2009)

We have the TriTronics collar and it has worked really well. Very happy with it, and the bark counter is kind of nice to know how many times the collar discharged. Actually only down to one or two now.

I was told by several people that the Dogtra collar can and has been set off by OTHER dogs barking, shocking the poor dog who is quiet. As we use our collar mainly at the field where there are many dogs making noise this was a big concern for me. Several people with much more experience than myself recommended the Tritronics bark collar but to use the Dogtra electric for training.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I have a Dogtra. Thunder wears it most of the time at home because he never shuts up. It works great other then when T&T start fence fighting with the Bearded Collies behind me. Thunder lets out one screaming bark then barks through it. 
Without it he's constantly yipping and barking at who knows what.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I have one of each brands, actually 2 dogtra recievers. My Tri tronics hand set takes a 9 volt which seems to last forever. However my hand set for the dogtra has started acting very strang after 1 year. After a full charge it will stay green for a day and start going from green tio a orange to a red back to a green when you hit the button. Don't know what is happening and if the battery is truly low or not but it still works regardless of the color flash.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> Dogtra is a slight larger and heavier. If you use the rechargeable one, in cold weather lasts literally only a few hours, then starts too die on you.


If this is happening it's probably because the battery is very old or it's not been charged properly. 




Jody Butler said:


> Battery is supposed to be recharged every 12-14 hours.


The battery needs this long to recharge from a completely dead charge level. They can go for up to a week without charging once the dog has learned not to bark. . 



Jody Butler said:


> Has a sliding switch that the dogs can accidently turn by themselves if they are crazy in the kennel.


I'll guess that you have an old unit. The latest ones (for the past 5-6 years) have rotary switches, not sliding ones. I've never had a dog turn one off, no matter how "crazy" they are. 

HERE.'S  a photo of one. 



Jody Butler said:


> Tri-Tronics is a stronger collar all together I will add and that I tested with a meter and reason for this is, on Dogtra collars the contacts are fatter, thus the electricity is spread throughout, unlike the Tri-Tronics are slimmer and more forward, electricity has no where to go except out!


The stim emanates from the end of the contact points, not the sides of it. It makes no difference what the shape of the contact points are (within reason of course). 



Jody Butler said:


> I personally like Dogtra Training collars better than Tri-Tronics, however Bark Collars I wouldn't waste the money and buy another Dogtra or any other brand for that matter, Tr-Tronics is it.


The TT Ecollar sells for just under $100. The Dogtras go for $80. I have no use for the "bark counter" that the TT's have. Some may find them useful. 

One feature that makes me lean towards the Dogtra is the delay feature. The collar times out for two seconds between stims. Some dogs will bark – get stimmed – yip in pain and get stimmed for making that noise. Then it becomes a "stim – yip – stim – yip" cycle that the dog can't stop. 

Both the TT and the Dogtras are only triggered by the barking of the dog that is wearing them. Just remember to remove other collars that the dog is wearing. A choke chain or fur saver can simulate the vibrations of a bark if they bump into or run across the hard plastic of the housing of the bark collar. Some collars from the "big box" stores may be triggered by the barking of a dog standing next to the dog wearing the collar.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

I have had both collars. The tri-tronics I have heard the same stories about the stim-yip-stim cycle with 2 dogs...never seen it my dogs. But have heard about it. So I think there is enough evidence that this maybe a problem. I have used the odometer once to my advantage...a neighbor in Cali called the cops on us for our dogs barking. but the collars odometer said the dogs had never barked. turned out to be the dog behind thier house. But I had 4 dogs at the time...so I think they just assumed it was ours. 

The dogtra seems to be a lot "hotter" of collar. That reminds me, we had one dog that after awhile just barked right through the tri-tronics, he would get shocked so bad it would lock him up...but he kept going. One shock from the dogtra and he never barked with it on again. 

So, After typing, I think the dogtra is more effective, for a cheaper price.

But I noticed my dogs after wearing the collars for about 2 years were pretty miserable in thier own yard. so, I took them off. When ever they barked...I yelled no,from the house. went outside, chased em' till they quit and gave em' an ass whoppin. That seemed to be just as effective as a bark collar.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

The tritronics was locally available and got a lot of positives, so I went with that one.

Best CDN$135 bucks I ever spent! It saved Cujo's life! I was contemplating putting the old meat hooks hanging from the rafters in our barn to good use. Cujo is happy to know that I reconsidered my contemplation.

He can be a house dog again when we move next summer, but until then, he needs to stfu when he's in the yard.

Comments on the tritronics: Cujo's undercoat is THICK, and e-collars have always had a problem making good contact with his skin. The long prongs that come with the tritronics seem to work just fine for him. At least... he's quiet, and he's not usually quiet, so presumably its working. Even when Lyka barks, I hear 2 barks out of Cujo and then silence, which means Lyka shuts up too because they don't egg each other on. Yay. The unit is way smaller than I expected it would be. The battery life is supposed to be about a year, which makes me very happy since I suck at charging collars when I'm supposed to.

Thanks for all the comments on e-collars. I have heard the bark-stim-yelp-stim issue before. Cujo doesn't tend to yelp so I'm not worried about that. I can imagine a dog like my former GSD Tiko being a victim of that phenomenon - he was very vocal on corrections.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Lou Castle said:


> If this is happening it's probably because the battery is very old or it's not been charged properly.
> 
> NO, they are/were brand new!
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

James Downey said:


> I have had both collars. The tri-tronics I have heard the same stories about the stim-yip-stim cycle with 2 dogs...never seen it my dogs. But have heard about it. So I think there is enough evidence that this maybe a problem. I have used the odometer once to my advantage...a neighbor in Cali called the cops on us for our dogs barking. but the collars odometer said the dogs had never barked. turned out to be the dog behind thier house. But I had 4 dogs at the time...so I think they just assumed it was ours.
> 
> The dogtra seems to be a lot "hotter" of collar. That reminds me, we had one dog that after awhile just barked right through the tri-tronics, he would get shocked so bad it would lock him up...but he kept going. One shock from the dogtra and he never barked with it on again.
> 
> ...


If you have done propper testing Dogtra is NOT a hotter collar. The dog barking or not is not testing. Meters, technical data etc.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> If you have done propper testing Dogtra is NOT a hotter collar. The dog barking or not is not testing. Meters, technical data etc.


Tri-tronics collar- dog barked, took the shock and keep barking. Replaced battery...tried my other tri-tronics collar with new battery....same result
Dogtra collar- dog barked once, got lit the **** up....and never barked again with the collar on.

But Jodi did proper testing... Meters, Techincal data...Etc.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> If you have done propper testing Dogtra is NOT a hotter collar. The dog barking or not is not testing. Meters, technical data etc.


Wait....I say this because I simply have nothing else.... That has to be the most retarded thing I have heard...possibly ever. And I am in military, I hear a lot of stupid shit. Like pilots saying "watch this"....But this takes the cake.

Bark collars are intended to deliver a shock sufficent enough to stop a dog from barking.... can we agree on that at least?

Collar "A" Fails to stop dog from barking...in fact dog barks incesstantly with collar on, while getting shocked. Basically collar "A" fails to give a shock sufficent enough to stop the dog.

Collar "B" does it one shock....forever...dog never even attempts to let a peep out for the rest of his life with collar "b" on. Collar "B's" shock is defintly sufficent.

So coming to conclusion that collar "B" seems to be hotter is wrong ..because .....I have failed to properly test the collars with a meter. 

You got to be a ring guy.....please tell me your a ring guy.


So which Collar would Jody use?....Collar that stops the dog from barking or the collar that does not, but registers higher on the meter?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

James Downey said:


> Wait....I say this because I simply have nothing else.... That has to be the most retarded thing I have heard...possibly ever. And I am in military, I hear a lot of stupid shit. Like pilots saying "watch this"....But this takes the cake.
> 
> Bark collars are intended to deliver a shock sufficent enough to stop a dog from barking.... can we agree on that at least?
> 
> ...


 
Your funny! Not a ring guy, BUT YOUR A SCH guy, even better!! LOL

There could of been multiple things wrong at the given time, battery, contact points, how tight the collar was etc. I am simply stating the TT is a hotter collar. 

Whatever works for you is fine, now issues or worries, I simply said which collar is hotter. Hell, all you have to do it test it with a meter your self of LOOK IT UP in the manual, it tells you all of itl 

You can pick up magazines on E-collar tests/shootouts etc, the come out twice a year most of the time anyway.


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Earlier I wrote,


> If this is happening [the collars lasting only a few hours] it's probably because the battery is very old or it's not been charged properly.





Jody Butler said:


> NO, they are/were brand new!


Then they're either defective or have not been properly primed. I'd guess the latter is the case. 

Earlier I wrote,


> I'll guess that you have an old unit. The latest ones (for the past 5-6 years) have rotary switches, not sliding ones. I've never had a dog turn one off, no matter how "crazy" they are.
> 
> HERE.'S  a photo of one.





Jody Butler said:


> LOL, I have the new ones!


Really! Then please send us a photo of yours showing the _"sliding switch"_ that you claim they have. As can be seen from the photo that I've provided, the switch is *a dial, *not a_"sliding"_ switch, as you've described. 

How are your dogs _"accidently" [sic] _ changing the level. Or are they turning them off? 

Earlier I wrote,


> The stim emanates from the end of the contact points, not the sides of it. It makes no difference what the shape of the contact points are (within reason of course).





Jody Butler said:


> I guess thats what you think, don't be fooled, test it!!!! It comes from the whole contact to include the base.! Hell, *Dogtra even admits to it. * [Emphasis added]


If you touch the side of the contact point you can get a stim but when the collar is properly on the dog only the end of the contact point, not the side of it, is against the dog's skin and so that's where the stim comes from. This can only happen with the Dogtra contact points. The side of the TT points are plastic, with only the tip exposed. 

Please show us where _"Dogtra even admits to it."_ 



Jody Butler said:


> If you have done propper testing Dogtra is NOT a hotter collar. The dog barking or not is not testing. Meters, technical data etc.


_"Meters, technical datea etc."_ do not tell the whole story. There's quite a bit of subjectivity to what works best on various dogs. Because the pulse rate of the Dogtra is slower than that of the TT's many people who feel the stim describe the Dogtras as "rougher" and the TT's as "smoother." Some dogs probably respond to one over the other. But there's no way to predict which dog will respond to which collar until one tries them. 



Jody Butler said:


> There could of been multiple things wrong at the given time, battery, contact points, how tight the collar was etc. I am simply stating the TT is a hotter collar.
> 
> Whatever works for you is fine, now issues or worries, I simply said which collar is hotter. Hell, all you have to do it test it with a meter your self of *LOOK IT UP in the manual, it tells you all of itl * [Emphasis added]


Testing voltages of bark collars can't be done reliably with a simply test meter that most of us have access to. It takes an oscilloscope or other sophisticated equipment. 

In any case, I've read the manuals for the TT and both models of Dogtra bark collars. I didn't see in any of them where it tell you which collar is "hotter." Can you tell us where this is found in any manual? 

Forgot to mention that Dogtra has made some changes to one of their models of bark collar. They include a vibration before the stim to warn the dog that he's not supposed to be barking. Think of it as a command to "shut up." The new unit also has a Li Polymer battery that takes only two hours to recharge. They can be set to give the vibration only or vibration plus stim if the barking continues. It features a sleep mode to save the battery. It flashes green when the battery is fully charged; amber when the charge is getting low and red when the battery needs to be recharged. They feature a test mode so you can make sure that they're working.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Lou Castle said:


> Earlier I wrote,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAO, you always seem to question, disagree, or argue with someone, never provide actual good conversation for the most part. 

Anyways, the collars aren't defective, the switch is the same, dial, as i did not articulate enough for you, my bad. The collars are the same as the pic, I didn't look at it as I didn't care. It is the most current "newer" Dogtra. Same one! Thats what I was refereing too with DOGTRA contacts, I know the TT are plastic, and thats there reason for it, to make sure the voltage is accurate and to the point. 

The manuals don't tell you which is hotter, but will tell you the levels of which the collar goes to. I know the older model TT do, not sure newer G3 models though.

We didn't test with just standard meters although they can tell you which is hotter, I agree they don't tell you accurately HOW HOT.

Its the internet, you seem to be good on there, go out and find the info yourself. 

GET THE THREAD BACK ON TRACK, WELL WE CAN STOP NOW AS THE POSTER SEEMED TO HAVE GOTTEN ONE AND LIKES IT.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> If you have done propper testing Dogtra is NOT a hotter collar. *The dog barking or not is not testing*. Meters, technical data etc.



All I care about is performance, ie the dog barks or does not bark and the dog does not get restimmed for yelping. The 2 sec delay on the Dogtra may explain the abscence of the bark-stim-yip-stim cycle in that collar. My tritronics is older but looks the same as the new one [bark meter]; maybe the newer ones are better. The Dogtra is easier for me to set with a dial instead of all those blinking lights.


----------



## Geoff Empey (Jan 8, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> The tritronics was locally available and got a lot of positives, so I went with that one.
> 
> Best CDN$135 bucks I ever spent! It saved Cujo's life! I was contemplating putting the old meat hooks hanging from the rafters in our barn to good use. Cujo is happy to know that I reconsidered my contemplation.


Who did you end up buying it from Mike? Do they carry the whole line of Tri-Tronics?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Geoff Empey said:


> Who did you end up buying it from Mike? Do they carry the whole line of Tri-Tronics?


Google for the BC dog training company "Sit Happens." He is in Port Coquitlam (found through TT dealer locator) and can get the whole TT line upon request. He stocks a lot but not sure exactly which products.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I wish you didn't buy one. This video could have helped http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vylUvBnytRk

Is it just me or is this guy on crack. Dude, stop petting the dog


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I wish you didn't buy one. This video could have helped http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vylUvBnytRk
> 
> Is it just me or is this guy on crack. Dude, stop petting the dog


That is mastrubation :razz:\\/ My vote is for crack ;-)~


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Ecstasy more like it!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Ecstasy more like it!


Bingo Mike!


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> LMAO, you always seem to question, disagree, or argue with someone


Whenever someone posts misinformation, especially when it's about Ecollars, I see it and I have the time, I'll correct it. Your post contained many such remarks. 



Jody Butler said:


> *never *provide actual good conversation for the most part. [Emphasis added]


Sorry Jody but you're mistaken. I take part in "good conversation" when a topic interests me. 



Jody Butler said:


> Anyways, the collars aren't defective


That's good. Then I'd guess that you didn't follow the instructions and prime them before putting them to use or you didn't follow the instructions as to how to maintain them. The Dogtra manual says this,


> Recharge the battery unit for 10 hours * once every 15 days at room temperature during heavy usage. *





Jody Butler said:


> the switch is the same, dial, as i did not articulate enough for you, my bad.


It wasn't a matter of "articulation." It was a matter of being incorrect. You described the switch as _"a sliding switch."_ It's not and it never has been this type of switch. 



Jody Butler said:


> Thats what I was refereing too with DOGTRA contacts, I know the TT are plastic


The TT contact points are stainless steel with the base covered with plastic and only the tip exposed. 



Jody Butler said:


> and thats there reason for it, to make sure the voltage is accurate and to the point.


The contact points have nothing to do with the voltage. 



Jody Butler said:


> The manuals don't tell you which is hotter, but will tell you the levels of which the collar goes to. I know the older model TT do, not sure newer G3 models though.


The numbers mean nothing between the brands. They also mean nothing within the brands except that a 5 is higher than a 4 and lower than a 6. There's no relation between the numbers on the collar and the voltage that the collar is putting out. 



Jody Butler said:


> We didn't test with just standard meters although they can tell you which is hotter, I agree they don't tell you accurately HOW HOT.


There's more to collars than just how _"hot"_ they are. Having higher voltage is not a guarantee that a dog will perceive it as more aversive. Pulse rate also enters into it. 




Jody Butler said:


> WELL WE CAN STOP NOW AS THE POSTER SEEMED TO HAVE GOTTEN ONE AND LIKES IT.


NOW that the confusion you created with your misinformation has been corrected, we can stop. Although I'm still waiting for you to show us where Dogtra agrees with you on anything you've said.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Lou Castle said:


> Whenever someone posts misinformation, especially when it's about Ecollars, I see it and I have the time, I'll correct it. Your post contained many such remarks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
=D>:-\":-\":-\":twisted:


----------



## Lou Castle (Apr 4, 2006)

Jody Butler said:


> =D>:-\":-\":-\":twisted:


Well at least there's no misinformation here to mislead anyone. ROFLMAO.


----------



## James Downey (Oct 27, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I wish you didn't buy one. This video could have helped http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vylUvBnytRk
> 
> Is it just me or is this guy on crack. Dude, stop petting the dog


If that video was intended on to be instruction on how to start a dog from barking...he failed miserably at teaching us how to stop a dog from barking.


----------

